# Why can't I make an exchange online?



## ptprism (Nov 13, 2009)

I am a registered member of Platinum Interchange and have traded with you before.  I have a week on deposit available for exchange. I cannot find any way to confirm this on line, or even to see any details about my account.  

Why not? What if my information changes? How do I update it?

I looked at the aWay list today and it shows a week available that i would like to request. But--try as I might--there is apparently no way to do this except to call on the phone. Unfortunately, I am currently in Mexico and don't have ready access to a phone. It's way too much trouble. I just use internet--for free.

Why can't I make my trade online?  Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## eal (Nov 16, 2009)

You can try sending an email to escape@platinuminterchange.com attention Krista Acosta


----------



## Platinum Interchange (Nov 16, 2009)

*Platinum Interchange*

We do not have access for you to book on-line or check your account balance on-line. However, we are working on giving our members on-line access in the near future. 

Please send me an email with your name and the resort you own at. I will also need to know what week you are interested from the a…WAY list, so I can put a 24 hr hold on it. My email is reservations@platinuminterchange.com

Have a great day!!!


----------



## Platinum Interchange (May 1, 2013)

*Book Exchanges and Rentals Online*

Hello,

Great News! You are now able to book Exchanges and Rentals Online.
Please visit our website at www.platinuminterchange.com

Thank you!


----------

